# Logo!8 - Schalten über Website (LWE) und HMI Droid



## Timmmee (27 Dezember 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mit einer Logo eine Rolladensteuerung realisiert. Neben der herkömmlichen Bedienung über sie Schalter in den Zimmern möchte ich das nun auch über PC und Smartphone / Tablet tun. Das Netzt gibt viele tolle Ideen und Möglichkeiten her. Es ist auch viel erklärt. An den entscheidenden Stellen wird dann aber nur gezeigt DASS etwas funktioniert, das WIE bleibt aber auf oft der Strecke (speziell zu HMI Droid).

Anwenden soll die Bedienoberfläche auch ein völlig Unbedarfter und das äußerst komfortabel. Sprich: Smartphone nehmen, App öffnen und auf max. 2 Pages Licht und oder Rolläden bedienen. 

Für mich scheidet die Logo-App daher aus. Auf der Suche nach Alternativen bin ich auf HMI Droid gestoßen und habe dies als vielversprechend angesehen. Leider wirft die Anleitung nebst Beispielen mehr Fragen auf als dass sie beantwortet.

Mit dem LogoWebEditor habe ich es zumindest auf dei Reihe bekommen, einen Taster über einen Netzwerkeingang zu realisieren.

Frage zum LWE:

Ich möchte meine Rolläden auch tippen können. Also per Taster nicht nur den Dauerlauf bis Anschlag-Auf oder -Ab ein-/ausschalten, sondern einen Betrieb nur so lange der Taster betätigt ist (<3s bis autom. Dauerlauf). Programmtechnisch und hardwaremäßig habe ich das bereits funktionierend umgesetzt. Auch habe ich einen Taster auf einer Webseite realisiert. Dieser bietet allerdings nur eine Toggle-Funktion, Bspw. für ein Stromstoßrelais o. Ä.
Hat hier jemand eine Idee zur Umsetzung? 

Frage zu HMI Droid:

Hat generell schon Jemand damit gearbeitet, Projekte umgesetzt und würde mir hilfestellung geben? 


Danke und Gruß

Timmee


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Dezember 2020)

Timmmee schrieb:


> Frage zum LWE:
> 
> Ich möchte meine Rolläden auch tippen können. Also per Taster nicht nur den Dauerlauf bis Anschlag-Auf oder -Ab ein-/ausschalten, sondern einen Betrieb nur so lange der Taster betätigt ist (<3s bis autom. Dauerlauf). Programmtechnisch und hardwaremäßig habe ich das bereits funktionierend umgesetzt. Auch habe ich einen Taster auf einer Webseite realisiert. Dieser bietet allerdings nur eine Toggle-Funktion, Bspw. für ein Stromstoßrelais o. Ä.



Dann solltest du dir die aktuelle Web Editor Version V1.1.0 herunterladen. Dies ermöglicht jetzt auch neben der "Schalter"-Funktion eine "Taster"-Funktion sowie "Bit bleibt gesetzt solange wie Maustaste gedrückt"-Funktion.

Der Download des Web Editors ist Bestandteil eines Logo Software-Upgrades und unterliegt einer Exportbeschränkung, welche eine erweiterte Registrierung erfordert.

_*Download für LOGO! 8.3 Software Upgrade*_


----------



## Timmmee (28 Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe bereits ein Supportticket für die Registrierung geöffnet, mir aber den Changelog nicht durchgelesen. Dort steht es ja auch geschrieben .
Leider muss ich mich noch gedulden, bis das Ticket "in ein paar Tagen" bearbeitet wird.


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Dezember 2020)

Wo sind denn deine Probleme mit HMI Droid?


----------



## Timmmee (28 Dezember 2020)

Ich kann damit ja Ein- und Ausgänge steuern?! Wenn ich das bisher richtig gedeutet habe, greife ich direkt schreibend auf die Speicheradressen der Is, Qs, Ms zu. Das wird zwar der LWE bzw. das Programm im BM auch machen, allerdings hat man eine grafische Oberfläche davor und man ändert ein paar vorgegebene Parameter. Bzw. Eingänge schreiben ist ja normalerweise gänzlich nicht möglich. 

Also müsste ich auch hier den Weg über einen Netzwerkeingang nehmen. Wie müsste ich einen Button in Droid konfigurieren um auf den NI1 ein zu wirken? Der Hätte ja in der Logo die Adresse 1246 Bit 0 .

Oder hast du eine ganz andere / bessere Lösung? 
Sind Netzwerkeingänge generell die beste / eleganteste Lösung für Schalter im LWE etc?


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Dezember 2020)

Digitale Eingänge können grundsätzlich nur gelesen und nicht geschrieben werden.

Ich würde auch nicht an deiner Stelle direkt in NIx schreiben, dass geht genauso in die Hose.
Schreibe genau wie beim Webserver in Vx.x und lese dann dieses V-Bit per NI ein.


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Dezember 2020)

Ach ja, wenn du Webserver und HMI Droid parallel nutzen willst, lasse nicht beide ins selbe V-Bit schreiben, sondern jeden in ein eigenes V-Bit.


----------



## Timmmee (28 Dezember 2020)

Hättest du ein konkretes Beispiel, wie ich F1 konfigurieren müsste? 
Stehe leider grad etwas auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Dezember 2020)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich den Eindruck erweckt habe, ich würde mich mit HMI Droid auskennen. Dem ist nicht so.

Leider kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen.

Hast du den keine Anleitung dazu?


----------



## Timmmee (28 Dezember 2020)

Es gibt eine Anleitung: 

http://www.idea-teknik.com/hmi_droid_manual.html#variabelarea

Aber wie gesagt ... es entstehen nur mehr Fragen. 
Möglicherweise auch, weil mir mittlerweile der Kopf überquillt. Ich werde mich morgen ggf nochmal daransetzen


----------



## Huabafranze (31 Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich weis nicht ob es noch aktuell ist, aber ich habe mal ein Video zu HMI Droid und Siemens Logo gemacht.


----------



## Huabafranze (31 Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich weis nicht ob es noch aktuell ist, aber ich habe mal ein Video zu HMI Droid und Siemens Logo gemacht.


----------

